

Disruptions: Let Silicon Valley Eat … Ramen Noodles? - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/16/disruptions-let-silicon-valley-eat-ramen-noodles/
Silicon Valley would like the world to think it doesn't care about money. But these start-ups aren't nonprofit organizations.
======
lnanek2
If you aren't into money enough to watch your runway, though, you'll end up
like: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4526915>

